
How social media took us from Tahrir Square to Donald Trump - colinprince
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611806/how-social-media-took-us-from-tahrir-square-to-donald-trump/
======
thinkingemote
This is a great piece of writing, I'm still digesting it!

